# What height to set lawnmower for mulching leaves?



## debodun (Nov 8, 2020)

I have a new gas walk-behind mulching mower. I wanted to mulch up the fallen leaves. If I have the deck height set to low, the leaves jam the blade. If I have the deck on the higher setting, the leaves just blow out barely touched.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Go slow or raise the deck. We suck ours up every fall.

We found two passes rewards us with the best result.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> I have a new gas walk-behind mulching mower. I wanted to mulch up the fallen leaves. If I have the deck height set to low, the leaves jam the blade. *If I have the deck on the higher setting, the leaves just blow out barely touched*.


To combat that issue, simply drop the front wheels a notch lower than the back wheels.


----------



## oldman (Nov 8, 2020)

Do like me and hire someone to care for the landscaping.


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2020)

Everyone I asked recommended the same leaf guy who actually vacuums up the leaves. I had him come last year. He wanted $500. Seemed like a lot to me. I told my aunt, who was one who referred him, that I though his price was high. She responded, "It's worth every penny!"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Everyone I asked recommended the same leaf guy who actually vacuums up the leaves. I had him come last year. He wanted $500. Seemed like a lot to me. I told my aunt, who was one who referred him, that I though his price was high. She responded, "It's worth every penny!"


That's a rip-off, Deb!

Gosh, whatever happened to the days when one could call up a neighbour and hire their young kids to come mow the lawn, water, and snow shovel?

My baby brother had the cartel on all neighbourhood lawn-cutting and shovelling when he was growing up. I don't recall what he used to make, but it kept him in spending money, and he used to save for certain little things he wanted.

Same for girls and babysitting back in the day. When a mom was in need of a babysitter in and around the neighbourhood, they called me. Fast-forward to 1983, when my oldest was born. Babysitting was still big, but by the time I had my last in 1992, trying to find a young girl that wanted to babysit was like pulling eye-teeth.

Thank goodness for family.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2020)

The only vacuum seems to be the house, sucking up money faster than a weed-eater.  I don't know much, have been apt. dweller only.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

Pepper said:


> The only vacuum seems to be the house, sucking up money faster than a weed-eater.  I don't know much, have been apt. dweller only.


You're telling me!


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's a rip-off, Deb!



Exactly. No matter what service, from roofers to yard care guys, it seems they want more than is reasonable. That's why I do what I can, or it doesn't get done.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Exactly. No matter what service, from roofers to yard care guys, it seems they want more than is reasonable. That's why I do what I can, or it doesn't get done.


Oh, we're the same, Deb.

Whatever hubby and I can do, we do.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> I have a new gas walk-behind mulching mower. I wanted to mulch up the fallen leaves. If I have the deck height set to low, the leaves jam the blade. If I have the deck on the higher setting, the leaves just blow out barely touched.



What brand is your new mower?  Does it have a mulching blade?  A regular blade is not really that good for mulching leaves.  About the only brand which comes standard with a mulching blade are some of the Honda mowers.  I have a Honda HRN216VKA which has the twin/mulching blade, and it does a pretty good job.  I also have mulching blades on my Husqvarna riding mower, and between the two, I can keep the yard looking pretty good in the Fall.


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2020)

It's a Yard Machine 21" walk-behind gas powered, self-propelled with mulching capability. For it to perform as a mulcher, I just didn't install the side discharge chute. Works fine on grass.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 12, 2020)

Mulching with a "basic" mower...even with the side chute closed...is "iffy", at best.  Unless it has a mulching blade, anything more than a slight covering of leaves will quickly clog the deck.  With such a mower, you probably have to "mulch" every 3 or 4 days to get good results.


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2020)

Could you tell from a photo about the blade?


----------



## Chet (Nov 12, 2020)

Are you trying to mulch wet or dry leaves? It would make a difference I'm sure. Dry leaves will be brittle and wet like a wet noodle.


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2020)

Dry, of course. Wet leaves will stick to the blade and underdeck.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Don M. (Nov 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> Could you tell from a photo about the blade?



Possibly. Most mulching blades have notches in the part of the blade that goes upwards....the notches help break the leaves up, then when they go back down to the cutting edge of the blade this gives the blade a "better chance" at breaking the leaves up.  I doubt that an economy brand such as Yard Machine even offers such a blade as an option.  There may be universal aftermarket blades available at some of the large home supply stores..but you would need to know the specifics about blade compatibility for your mower.  I think YM mowers are made by MTD, and are their "entry level" mowers.  You might do some internet searching on YM mowers and see if anyone offers replacement blades.


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Don M. (Nov 13, 2020)

That's just a basic, standard, blade with little or no "lift", and no raised notches on the trailing edge to help break up the leaves.  It can mow fairly well, but is of little value when trying to "mulch"....it will just clog up.  You'd be better off opening the side plate on the deck, and letting the leaves blow out, then going over them a 2nd or 3rd time.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 14, 2020)

Forget about mulching leaves with a mower. Buy an electric blower instead with a vacuum attachment.Blow them in a pile and bag them. Set the mower high for a nice lawn, less weeds, and less water. Mow more often that's why you get a walk behind self propelled.


----------

